# Problem removing timing chain cover



## joseglvn (Mar 11, 2015)

I am attempting to remove timing chain cover from a 2004 Nissan Altima 2.5 S 4 cylinder. I removed everything, timing cover ready to come off but being held by mounting from the oil pump screen, what am I missing? This wasn't supposed to be this difficult. Please,Help!!


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

You'll have to remove the oil pan to get to the bolts holding the oil strainer.


----------

